# Need suggestions for a good ergonomic computer table



## The Conqueror (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello,

Well, I'm creating a new thread after a long time and I think with all the newsections I couldn't find an appropriate section to start this thread. @Mods: Please move this to an appropriate section.

I live in Mumbai and would like to purchase a good ergonomic computer table for my desktop PC. Can you suggest me any dealer where I might be able to purchase this?
Budget - 15K ~ 20K


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Go to the showrooms of Damro, Zuari or Godrej interio and check out which one suits you better. They have pretty nice range of computer tables.


----------

